# Advice please



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I'm back again! At this present moment my TSH is 6.4 . I am getting confused with the doctors altering my dosage of Levothyroxine every 8 weeks. 2 months ago I started to take 75mcg of levo for 8 weeks after being on 50mcg of levo before. After taking 75mcg my TSH went down to 0.6. I didn't feel very comfortable with my TSH at 0.6 so I asked if I could change it after 8 weeks.

A different Dr agreed and told me to take 75mcg one day then 50mcg then next for 6 weeks, That didn't agree with me so I went back on 50mcg for another 6 weeks.I went for a blood test last Friday and yesterday the drs rang me to say my TSH is 6.4.

Why oh why can't they get my dosage right.I want my TSH between 3 and 4 but I don't know how I will do this. I spoke to another dr on the phone this morning I was feeling so upset and hopeless like every morning when I wake up and she said to start taking either 50,50,75 or take 50,75,50,75 on alternative days.please please does anyone know what way is best for me to do it to bring my TSH down to 3 or 4? I also have terrible back ache, feel depressed in the mornings.I'm so confused. Should I also wait to take my tablets an hour after my coffee in the mornings because I'm wondering if my coffees are reducing the Levo?

Any advice would be really really helpful guys.

Thank you in advance
Hugs 
from a confused Jane hugs1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm back again! At this present moment my TSH is 6.4 . I am getting confused with the doctors altering my dosage of Levothyroxine every 8 weeks. 2 months ago I started to take 75mcg of levo for 8 weeks after being on 50mcg of levo before. After taking 75mcg my TSH went down to 0.6. I didn't feel very comfortable with my TSH at 0.6 so I asked if I could change it after 8 weeks.
> 
> A different Dr agreed and told me to take 75mcg one day then 50mcg then next for 6 weeks, That didn't agree with me so I went back on 50mcg for another 6 weeks.I went for a blood test last Friday and yesterday the drs rang me to say my TSH is 6.4.
> ...


Why do you want your TSH between 3 and 4?

Have you ever had your FREE T4 and FREE T3 run?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

When you say the alternating dose "didn't agree with me," what do you mean? I think that's your best bet if 50 is not enough, and 75 is too much.

How did you feel with your TSH at 0.6? (Many people would LOVE to have a TSH of 0.6.)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> How did you feel with your TSH at 0.6? (Many people would LOVE to have a TSH of 0.6.)


Me!! 

I agree with the others. I think numbers can be informative, but once you start chasing a particular number, you start spinning your wheels. Can you talk to us about symptoms? Did you have a TT/RAI? (Wondering since have Grave's but are on levo?)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

One thing you will learn is that you really have to do gradual dose changes.

Andros is right.....most people appreciate a really, really low TSH. On the other hand....some don't.

Thyroid disease isn't cut and dry and we all have to find the dose that is best for us. Sadly, this doesn't happen over night. I was diagnosed over 20 years ago and I'll be fine on one dose for years and then things will go a little haywire and the dose changes begin.....trying to seek a happy medium. Remember when you were a kid and you and your friend were on the teeter-totter and you had to adjust your weight and position all the time or you'd end up in the air......or on the ground? Same here.


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi all,
Andros I felt better with a TSH between 3 and 4 and as much as I have begged the drs to do a FT3 and FT4 test they just wont do it anymore :-(

Octavia, I felt to spaced out with my TSH at 0.6 I just didn't feel right kind of hyper again and my anxiety was even worst.

joplin, my symptoms are feeling depressed almost suicidal every morning and through the day I start to get better also reoccuring back-ache at the moment. Since graves in 2007 I was treated with carbimazole and became a little hypo so I have been o Levo since 2008.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Hi all,
> Andros I felt better with a TSH between 3 and 4 and as much as I have begged the drs to do a FT3 and FT4 test they just wont do it anymore :-(
> 
> Octavia, I felt to spaced out with my TSH at 0.6 I just didn't feel right kind of hyper again and my anxiety was even worst.
> ...


Did you have a permanent solution to the Graves' such as RAI or surgery?


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Andros said:


> Did you have a permanent solution to the Graves' such as RAI or surgery?


RAI or surgery was never offered to me. I was just put on carbimazole tablets.:confused0024:


----------



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

Why not do something between 50 and 75mcg - do you have access to compounded doses where you are? Or maybe you could take one 50mcg pill and then 1/4 of a 50mcg (12.5mcg) cut with a pill cutter to have a total of 62.5mcg per day. A dose from a compounded pharmacy would be more accurate but if you are careful with the chopping you can still do a pretty good job.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sandbar said:


> Why not do something between 50 and 75mcg - do you have access to compounded doses where you are? Or maybe you could take one 50mcg pill and then 1/4 of a 50mcg (12.5mcg) cut with a pill cutter to have a total of 62.5mcg per day. A dose from a compounded pharmacy would be more accurate but if you are careful with the chopping you can still do a pretty good job.


I'm not sure this is a good solution. It won't be much different from alternating doses, which she said did not work well for her.

Maybe there's something we haven't thought of yet???


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Have you considered approaching your doctor abour RAI or surgery? Your ferritin is in the basement. I may be wrong but I was under the impression that thyroid meds work best when iron and vitamin D are at least mid range.


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi all,
I've decided to alternate 75,50. I don't feel well the palpitations are back and the dr didn't have time to listen to me on Monday. I'm just going to self medicate or just stop the levo altogether :-(


----------

